# Laureal Maltese



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

In the course of my baby search, I came across an amazing breeder, Beth Lauer of Laureal Maltese, whom I was not familiar with before. Beth Lauer is possibly one of the nicest human beings ever, and her babies are absolutely gorgeous!!! I think she is an example of a very accomplished and successful show breeder that we need to hear more about on SM!! 

I hope Beth doesn't mind me sharing pics of one of her pups here. I would have jumped on this doll, but was looking for a tiny pup. What a gorgeous little girl with those huge perfectly round wideset eyes and short nose!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :faint: I hope someone on SM gets her so we can watch her grow up!

[attachment=61174:laureal.JPG]

[attachment=61175:laureal2.JPG]


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you have her contact info? can you PM it to me? Thanks.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:wub: That's a melt your heart face!!!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Beth's website is laurealmaltese.com, and her email is [email protected]. Good luck!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Just wanted to add that this pup has the same sire and dam as Laureal Say It Isn't So Joe, who took Winner's Dog from the puppy class at last year's specialty (Did I say that right? I'm clueless, sorry....but I know a gorgeous face when I see one!!)

Here's a pic of Joe, which will give you an idea of what this pup might look like grown up. Isn't Beth an amazing breeder?!! This face is to-die-for!!!

[attachment=61176:joe.JPG]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful face :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG.....she is gorgeous and her Father, look at those big eyes!!!!! If I needed a malt, I would buy in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's precious. I hope someone here gets her!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

wow, she's really precious :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww too adorable!! I've always loved Laurel Maltese, and Beth really is the nicest lady. If I didn't find Gigi, Beth had a puppy on hold for me. That little puppy she said, she was going to keep because she was sooo sweet, but she was nice enough to offer her to me. But then I found Gigi instead.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I love the look of her babies. The pigment and haloing of Joe is fantastic! I had not heard of her before and here she is fairly close to me!! Thanks Sophia for mentioning her. I really do think we need to get the names of other great breeders out instead of just the few we always hear about. Does anyone know what her lines temperaments are like?


----------



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 06:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877139


> In the course of my baby search, I came across an amazing breeder, Beth Lauer of Laureal Maltese, whom I was not familiar with before. Beth Lauer is possibly one of the nicest human beings ever, and her babies are absolutely gorgeous!!! I think she is an example of a very accomplished and successful show breeder that we need to hear more about on SM!!
> 
> I hope Beth doesn't mind me sharing pics of one of her pups here. I would have jumped on this doll, but was looking for a tiny pup. What a gorgeous little girl with those huge perfectly round wideset eyes and short nose!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :faint: I hope someone on SM gets her so we can watch her grow up!
> 
> ...


The first Malt I bought was from Laureal. Beth is wonderful. My little Abby is a small, beautiful little. You will not regret getting a malt from Beth. If I had room for another I would buy her.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh she is gorgeous with that round round eyes and flat nose . . I love looking at baby maltese . . .maybe someday I can have one as soon as I convince hubby we need another one :wub: the dad's face is beautiful . .perfect features :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 25 2010, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877242


> Oh I love the look of her babies. The pigment and haloing of Joe is fantastic! I had not heard of her before and here she is fairly close to me!! Thanks Sophia for mentioning her. *I really do think we need to get the names of other great breeders out instead of just the few we always hear about.* Does anyone know what her lines temperaments are like?[/B]


I so agree!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That is a gorgeous pup! :wub: I love learning about other great breeders.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That puppy is so pretty and her father is just gorgeous!!! what a sweet little face!


----------



## Ms Virgo (Dec 30, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 03:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877139


> In the course of my baby search, I came across an amazing breeder, Beth Lauer of Laureal Maltese, whom I was not familiar with before. Beth Lauer is possibly one of the nicest human beings ever, and her babies are absolutely gorgeous!!! I think she is an example of a very accomplished and successful show breeder that we need to hear more about on SM!!
> 
> I hope Beth doesn't mind me sharing pics of one of her pups here. I would have jumped on this doll, but was looking for a tiny pup. What a gorgeous little girl with those huge perfectly round wideset eyes and short nose!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :faint: I hope someone on SM gets her so we can watch her grow up!
> 
> ...


too cute


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Soooooo adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm getting a puppy fever but I think we reach our capacity at three. I'd love a girl next time though (need more estrogen in the house). :biggrin:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 25 2010, 05:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877139


> In the course of my baby search, I came across an amazing breeder, Beth Lauer of Laureal Maltese, whom I was not familiar with before. Beth Lauer is possibly one of the nicest human beings ever, and her babies are absolutely gorgeous!!! I think she is an example of a very accomplished and successful show breeder that we need to hear more about on SM!!
> 
> I hope Beth doesn't mind me sharing pics of one of her pups here. I would have jumped on this doll, but was looking for a tiny pup. What a gorgeous little girl with those huge perfectly round wideset eyes and short nose!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :faint: I hope someone on SM gets her so we can watch her grow up!
> 
> ...


She's really adorable. How big does Beth feel she is going to be as an adult?

I am going to eventually get a small Malt, one that won't go over 4#s, like my tiny Yorkie, Kia.

I am a small petite person, 5"2, weight 75#s, (due to MS) so it's difficult for me to handle more than 4#s at bath-time, etc.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Yorkieville, if she is breeding to standard this dog will not be less than 4lbs. 

Does anyone have any details on this pup? Cost etc or know the location? 

I am starting to look for another, and want a female this time.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Jan 29 2010, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878745


> Yorkieville, if she is breeding to standard this dog will not be less than 4lbs.
> 
> Does anyone have any details on this pup? Cost etc or know the location?
> 
> I am starting to look for another, and want a female this time.[/B]


4#s is just what I want. My Yorkie, Kia, is 4#s and she is tiny, in my opinion.

My other Yorkie,Sydney is between 6.5-7#s and she is really hard for me to manage, as far as lifting, bathing, grooming. DH helps a lot with her, and she is a real "Daddy's Girl".


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Just to clarify, Joe is not the father of the puppy. He is like a brother, but from an earlier litter out of the same sire and dam. In other words, Beth repeated the breeding because she loved the pups so much.

I would contact Beth as soon as possible if you are interested in this puppy. There are several people interested in this puppy....Good luck!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 29 2010, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878750


> I would contact Beth as soon as possible if you are interested in this puppy. There are several people interested in this puppy....Good luck![/B]


Thanks, I did send her an email, waiting to hear.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Jan 29 2010, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878745


> if she is breeding to standard this dog will not be less than 4lbs.[/B]



Wrong, wrong, wrong. Please read the standard. It says:

<div align='left'>*Size - Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.*
<div align='left'>Top end weight is clearly stated as under 7 lbs.; preferred weight is 4-6 lbs.; nowhere does the standard give a low end weight. To say that under 4 lbs. is "not bred to standard" is not correct. Furthermore, it is unfair and misleading to state that anyone who produces a Maltese with an adult weight of under 4 lbs. is not breeding to standard. Genetics and God both play a part in the process!
<div align='left'>MaryH


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jan 29 2010, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878786


> QUOTE (puppymom @ Jan 29 2010, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878745





> if she is breeding to standard this dog will not be less than 4lbs.[/B]



Wrong, wrong, wrong. Please read the standard. It says:

<div align='left'>*Size - Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.*
<div align='left'>Top end weight is clearly stated as under 7 lbs.; preferred weight is 4-6 lbs.; nowhere does the standard give a low end weight. To say that under 4 lbs. is "not bred to standard" is not correct. Furthermore, it is unfair and misleading to state that anyone who produces a Maltese with an adult weight of under 4 lbs. is not breeding to standard. Genetics and God both play a part in the process!
<div align='left'>MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]


One of the reasons I don't post here often, despite being a member for many years, is that people just love to jump all over you when you express an opinion. The American Kennel Club standard for Maltese says 7 pounds and under with 4 pounds to 6 pounds preferred. I realize that some dogs bred to standard do end up smaller than the 4-6 pound preferred. My opinion is that it raises all kinds of red flags when people start intentionally breeding and looking for maltese puppies that are under 4 lbs. It was out of that desire that the "teacup" craze was born and in my opinion that only hurts the breed. 

I did not say that anyone who produces a maltese under 4lbs is not breeding to standard but I do believe that intentionally breeding to under 4 lbs is not breeding to standard and only hurts the breed.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Jan 29 2010, 01:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878801


> QUOTE (MaryH @ Jan 29 2010, 01:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878786





> QUOTE (puppymom @ Jan 29 2010, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878745





> if she is breeding to standard this dog will not be less than 4lbs.[/B]



Wrong, wrong, wrong. Please read the standard. It says:

<div align='left'>*Size - Weight under 7 pounds, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size.*
<div align='left'>Top end weight is clearly stated as under 7 lbs.; preferred weight is 4-6 lbs.; nowhere does the standard give a low end weight. To say that under 4 lbs. is "not bred to standard" is not correct. Furthermore, it is unfair and misleading to state that anyone who produces a Maltese with an adult weight of under 4 lbs. is not breeding to standard. Genetics and God both play a part in the process!
<div align='left'>MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]


One of the reasons I don't post here often, despite being a member for many years, is that people just love to jump all over you when you express an opinion. The American Kennel Club standard for Maltese says 7 pounds and under with 4 pounds to 6 pounds preferred. I realize that some dogs bred to standard do end up smaller than the 4-6 pound preferred. My opinion is that it raises all kinds of red flags when people start intentionally breeding and looking for maltese puppies that are under 4 lbs. It was out of that desire that the "teacup" craze was born and in my opinion that only hurts the breed. 

I did not say that anyone who produces a maltese under 4lbs is not breeding to standard but I do believe that intentionally breeding to under 4 lbs is not breeding to standard and only hurts the breed.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. If a breeder is intentionally breeding for dogs under 4lbs (and especially if they are breeding tiny bitches) then they are doing a huge disservice to the breed. Good breeders will get puppies that end up being very small, but a good breeder doesn't try to get tiny ones. With the standard saying "4-6 lbs preferred", that tells me that optimally you want the dogs to be at least 4lbs or it is considered a fault. 

Similar with the Yorkie breed...standard says "not to exceed 7lbs" but good yorkie breeders strive for dogs over 4lbs and for show/breeding females at least 5lbs.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, this is why when shopping for a smaller maltese you may have to wait quite some time with a reputable
breeder as they do NOT breed to get tinies...but they know they get one here and there in some litters at
times. 
I can understand anyone wanting a little one and although they can be very healthy from the right breeders
they are, nonetheless, fragile. Just because they can wrestle with a five pound maltese doesn't mean they
can't be easily injured. That's really important for those who are searching to know, IMHO.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 29 2010, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878857


> Yes, this is why when shopping for a smaller maltese you may have to wait quite some time with a reputable
> breeder as they do NOT breed to get tinies...but they know they get one here and there in some litters at
> times.
> I can understand anyone wanting a little one and although they can be very healthy from the right breeders
> ...


Oh Brit, what do you think I should be watching out for with Bijou that I might not be aware of? So far I'm caring for her the same way as with Casanova, except I feed her 4-6 times a day as opposed to 2-3. She's filled out alot in 2 weeks, but I just would like her to gain more as she is already 5.5 months at 2 lb 5 oz and someone said Shinemore pups stop growing at 6-7 months.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 25 2010, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877289


> oh *she is gorgeous with that round round eyes and flat nose* . . I love looking at baby maltese . . .maybe someday I can have one as soon as I convince hubby we need another one :wub: the dad's face is beautiful . .perfect features :wub:[/B]


She is a cute puppy and as far as I know comes from a good breeder--I don't know Laureal, so don't say I'm knocking this puppy or this breeder. It is just that this comment brought up one of my favorite 'peeves'.

How do I say this without starting a fight........ Maltese are not supposed to have a "flat nose" (muzzle). I'm not a fan of the *overly* wide set eyes and *extremely* short muzzle. They do look "cute", like stuffed toys, but I for one think it looks distorted when it is to *extreme*. I would also mention caring for teeth. I'm not a vet but believe the shorter the muzzle the harder it is to have a healthy mouth.

I don't know the technical measurements for "Standard", and I know that over the years what is acceptable in the ring has changed, but I know what I mean by extreme when I see it. I wouldn't want to go back to what Malts looked like in the ring 20 years ago, but hope for the dogs' sake they don't start looking like they are mixed with Shih Tzus. (no particular dog referred to).

So bad me I guess.
Dee


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 29 2010, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878857


> Yes, this is why when shopping for a smaller maltese you may have to wait quite some time with a reputable
> breeder as they do NOT breed to get tinies...but they know they get one here and there in some litters at
> times.
> I can understand anyone wanting a little one and although they can be very healthy from the right breeders
> ...


Brit,

You are absolutely right. From time-to-time reputable breeders do get a tiny. That's how I got my Kia. And her breeder wanted her in a home like mine; two older adults, no children.

And they are fragile! Kia is much more fragile than my little bigger girl, Sydney. The also eat more frequent meals, because their tiny tummies can't handle much at one time. And you cannot ignore the slightest change in their appetite, bowel, etc. She's 11 years old, and very healthy, a combination of good genetics and diligence on my DH and my part, to keep her so. I do no hesitate one second to take her in to the Vet if I feel she's "off". 

She's never left alone for very long, either. And when we travel, she goes along with us. We've never left her.

Anyone that thinks they want a tiny, does need to know their making a full-time commitment.

Sheila


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 30 2010, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879066


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 29 2010, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878857





> Yes, this is why when shopping for a smaller maltese you may have to wait quite some time with a reputable
> breeder as they do NOT breed to get tinies...but they know they get one here and there in some litters at
> times.
> I can understand anyone wanting a little one and although they can be very healthy from the right breeders
> ...


Oh Brit, what do you think I should be watching out for with Bijou that I might not be aware of? So far I'm caring for her the same way as with Casanova, except I feed her 4-6 times a day as opposed to 2-3. She's filled out alot in 2 weeks, but I just would like her to gain more as she is already 5.5 months at 2 lb 5 oz and someone said Shinemore pups stop growing at 6-7 months.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sophia, I'm speaking of tinies as adults. Wasn't Casanova tiny at Bijou's age? 4 lbs and under are certainly more fragile
than 5-7 lb maltese. They can be injured more easily jumping off a step, sofa, etc...or falling off one. They can get under
foot more easily and if dropped can be seriously injured, not that a larger one can't be, but it's more likely to happen to a 
smaller one. I never let anyone hold Cosy if they aren't sitting down or on the floor. It's just a safety precaution and I
don't waiver on that one. Little ones can go down faster when ill. They can be more prone to sugar drops. They can stress
more easily. Although it's fun to take them here and there to show them off, often tinies do not do well being toted all
around. They can be more easily affected by temperatures.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=51792&hl=QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 30 2010, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879113


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 25 2010, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877289





> oh *she is gorgeous with that round round eyes and flat nose* . . I love looking at baby maltese . . .maybe someday I can have one as soon as I convince hubby we need another one :wub: the dad's face is beautiful . .perfect features :wub:[/B]


She is a cute puppy and as far as I know comes from a good breeder--I don't know Laureal, so don't say I'm knocking this puppy or this breeder. It is just that this comment brought up one of my favorite 'peeves'.

How do I say this without starting a fight........ Maltese are not supposed to have a "flat nose" (muzzle). I'm not a fan of the *overly* wide set eyes and *extremely* short muzzle. They do look "cute", like stuffed toys, but I for one think it looks distorted when it is to *extreme*. I would also mention caring for teeth. I'm not a vet but believe the shorter the muzzle the harder it is to have a healthy mouth.

I don't know the technical measurements for "Standard", and I know that over the years what is acceptable in the ring has changed, but I know what I mean by extreme when I see it. I wouldn't want to go back to what Malts looked like in the ring 20 years ago, but hope for the dogs' sake they don't start looking like they are mixed with Shih Tzus. (no particular dog referred to).

So bad me I guess.
Dee
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL! I was just posting the same opinion on another thread! At least I found one person who agrees with me!
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=51792&hl=


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 30 2010, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879113


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 25 2010, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877289





> oh *she is gorgeous with that round round eyes and flat nose* . . I love looking at baby maltese . . .maybe someday I can have one as soon as I convince hubby we need another one :wub: the dad's face is beautiful . .perfect features :wub:[/B]


She is a cute puppy and as far as I know comes from a good breeder--I don't know Laureal, so don't say I'm knocking this puppy or this breeder. It is just that this comment brought up one of my favorite 'peeves'.

How do I say this without starting a fight........ Maltese are not supposed to have a "flat nose" (muzzle). I'm not a fan of the *overly* wide set eyes and *extremely* short muzzle. They do look "cute", like stuffed toys, but I for one think it looks distorted when it is to *extreme*. I would also mention caring for teeth. I'm not a vet but believe the shorter the muzzle the harder it is to have a healthy mouth.

I don't know the technical measurements for "Standard", and I know that over the years what is acceptable in the ring has changed, but I know what I mean by extreme when I see it. I wouldn't want to go back to what Malts looked like in the ring 20 years ago, but hope for the dogs' sake they don't start looking like they are mixed with Shih Tzus. (no particular dog referred to).

So bad me I guess.
Dee
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love the look of a shorter muzzle and large round, slightly more wideset eyes. However, I don't like an overly extreme face on a maltese...as in I don't want a maltese to look too similar to a shihtzu. I've seen a couple that were a little too extreme to me..muzzle looked somewhat like a shihtzue or eyes set too far apart. But I do like the short muzzle and large round eyes as long as it doesn't get overly extreme.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova was over 3 pounds when he came to me at 6 months, and Bonnie said he would be 4.5 pounds-- he's settled in at 4.75 pounds. Bijou is 2 pounds 5 oz at 5.5 months, and Lee said she would be 3 pounds at adult weight. I've heard others say that Shinemores stop growing at 7 months...That's a good point about being toted around. I have noticed that she doesn't seem to feel as "safe" in the lap in a moving vehicle as Casanova. 

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 30 2010, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879181


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 30 2010, 10:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879066





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 29 2010, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878857





> Yes, this is why when shopping for a smaller maltese you may have to wait quite some time with a reputable
> breeder as they do NOT breed to get tinies...but they know they get one here and there in some litters at
> times.
> I can understand anyone wanting a little one and although they can be very healthy from the right breeders
> ...


Oh Brit, what do you think I should be watching out for with Bijou that I might not be aware of? So far I'm caring for her the same way as with Casanova, except I feed her 4-6 times a day as opposed to 2-3. She's filled out alot in 2 weeks, but I just would like her to gain more as she is already 5.5 months at 2 lb 5 oz and someone said Shinemore pups stop growing at 6-7 months.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sophia, I'm speaking of tinies as adults. Wasn't Casanova tiny at Bijou's age? 4 lbs and under are certainly more fragile
than 5-7 lb maltese. They can be injured more easily jumping off a step, sofa, etc...or falling off one. They can get under
foot more easily and if dropped can be seriously injured, not that a larger one can't be, but it's more likely to happen to a 
smaller one. I never let anyone hold Cosy if they aren't sitting down or on the floor. It's just a safety precaution and I
don't waiver on that one. Little ones can go down faster when ill. They can be more prone to sugar drops. They can stress
more easily. Although it's fun to take them here and there to show them off, often tinies do not do well being toted all
around. They can be more easily affected by temperatures.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I love hearing everyone's opinion on this subject.  I'd hate to know that everyone liked the SAME thing as everyone else. LOL 

Well...I like...Gigi! LOL Don't know what she's considered. I just think she's perfect for me in every way!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879212


> I love hearing everyone's opinion on this subject.  I'd hate to know that everyone liked the SAME thing as everyone else. LOL
> 
> Well...I like...Gigi! LOL Don't know what she's considered. I just think she's perfect for me in every way! [/B]


Gigi is absoultely precious! I think that all of our different Malts is what makes SM so special!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 30 2010, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879224


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 30 2010, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879212





> I love hearing everyone's opinion on this subject.  I'd hate to know that everyone liked the SAME thing as everyone else. LOL
> 
> Well...I like...Gigi! LOL Don't know what she's considered. I just think she's perfect for me in every way! [/B]


Gigi is absoultely precious! *I think that all of our different Malts is what makes SM so special!!*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Agreed!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very pretty pup!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 30 2010, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879199


> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=51792&hl=QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 30 2010, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879113





> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Jan 25 2010, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877289





> oh *she is gorgeous with that round round eyes and flat nose* . . I love looking at baby maltese . . .maybe someday I can have one as soon as I convince hubby we need another one :wub: the dad's face is beautiful . .perfect features :wub:[/B]


She is a cute puppy and as far as I know comes from a good breeder--I don't know Laureal, so don't say I'm knocking this puppy or this breeder. It is just that this comment brought up one of my favorite 'peeves'.

How do I say this without starting a fight........ Maltese are not supposed to have a "flat nose" (muzzle). I'm not a fan of the *overly* wide set eyes and *extremely* short muzzle. They do look "cute", like stuffed toys, but I for one think it looks distorted when it is to *extreme*. I would also mention caring for teeth. I'm not a vet but believe the shorter the muzzle the harder it is to have a healthy mouth.

I don't know the technical measurements for "Standard", and I know that over the years what is acceptable in the ring has changed, but I know what I mean by extreme when I see it. I wouldn't want to go back to what Malts looked like in the ring 20 years ago, but hope for the dogs' sake they don't start looking like they are mixed with Shih Tzus. (no particular dog referred to).

So bad me I guess.
Dee
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL! I was just posting the same opinion on another thread! At least I found one person who agrees with me!
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=51792&hl=
[/B][/QUOTE]


:drinkup: Yea Pam! I didn't know about the other thread. Looks like I should have posted over there instead. B)


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG, I want Joe! :smheat:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I do prefer the shorter muzzle and wide set eyes.

My Libby is on the small side and I would get another small one in a heartbeat. They're so much easier to handle. Only problem is, Libby won't do stairs. I have to carry her. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Actually, I have found proof that humans are predisposed to liking "babydoll faces".
On animal planet last night, I was watching Dogs 101, and they were talking about what draws humans to thinking puppies are cute. I recored it for you all LOL: http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...nt=MVI_2698.flv


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 14 2010, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885835


> Actually, I have found proof that humans are predisposed to liking "babydoll faces".
> On animal planet last night, I was watching Dogs 101, and they were talking about what draws humans to thinking puppies are cute. I recored it for you all LOL: http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/im...nt=MVI_2698.flv[/B]


Thanks for posting photobucket, I almost looked at all 800 photos! :smheat: All the babies are so pretty. Love looking at them. Thank you.


----------

